

The highest-rated products on Amazon. - GraffitiTim
http://topazon.com

======
bpeebles
Pretty cool, but is there a reason it doesn't have the actual product
name/title on that page? Like the headphones and knife, unless you're a super
expert, you can't tell what it is from looking at the picture.

And having to following links to see _what_ it is seems kind of like busy
work. (And the HDMI cable, "Don't get ripped off by more expensive cables that
are no better than this one." since that doesn't appear to be pulled from an
amz review, it seems intentionally obfuscated.)

~~~
GraffitiTim
Part of the point of Topazon is to make it easier to buy something like
headphones without having to do research or compare different products if you
don't want to. To most people, displaying the specific name and model of the
headphones wouldn't mean anything.

Nothing is intentionally obfuscated. The summaries are combinations of direct
quotes, paraphrased quotes, and editorial summaries based on the reviews. In
the case of the HDMI cable, if I remember rightly, the fact that it was cheap
and worked perfectly compared to more expensive cables was a common theme in
the reviews.

------
GraffitiTim
Topazon is a side project that aggregates and curates the 100 highest rated
products on Amazon.com. The information was gathered by going through Amazon
category by category and manually collecting the products with close to 5
stars and enough reviews (usually over 50) to make the rating significant.
Some judgement was applied, for example picking a 4.7 star product that was
$150 cheaper than a comparable product with 4.8 stars.

Note: the links to Amazon have an affiliate tag. If this bothers you, feel
free to copy paste the links without the tag instead of going directly.

~~~
klous
I believe this site has also done a bit of advertising on reddit. How is that
working out?

~~~
GraffitiTim
Yeah, redditors seem to be particularly interested in the site, so the ads
there have been working out even though the site doesn't make a ton of money
per visitor.

------
rdl
It would be fun to have a "can you name this product from the photo" game -- I
instantly recognized about 30% of these products just from the picture.

